# Browserkompabilität



## miked (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Seite gebastelt ( Link), die laut dem Validator die W3C-Norm erfüllt und auch in jedem neuen Browser (IE, Mozilla, Opera, Netscape) gleich ausschaut. Zum Spaß hab ich jetzt aber mal den Netscape 6.2 ausprobiert und festgestellt, dass der die Seite total verhunzt. Woran kann das liegen?

Hat jemand evtl. noch andere Browserversionen, mit denen er/sie die Seite testen kann? Das wäre echt super! Es würde mich auch noch interessieren, ob das Menü am linken Rand immer an der richtigen Stelle positioniert ist...

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Schöne Grüße,
Thorsten.


----------



## Krypthonas (29. Juni 2004)

Ich gebe dir einen Tip.

Zuviel des guten kostet zuviel kostbare Ressourcen. Es reicht wenn deine Seite auf MSIE, NETSCAPE sowie OPERA auf den gängigsten Versionen ordnugnsgemäß dargestellt werden.  
*
MSIE ab 5.0++
Netscape 7
Opera 6++
*
Die restlichen Browser sind egal und brauchst du nicht zu beachten. 
Schau dir einfach einmal in Statistiken die Browser Versionen an, die benutzt werden, darauf kannst du dich dann anstellen. 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Lord-Lance (29. Juni 2004)

Also mit dem FireFox 0.9 siehts gut aus!


----------



## miked (29. Juni 2004)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten...

Eigentlich wäre es mir ja egal, ob dieser blöde Netscape-Browser funktioniert, oder nicht, aber leider ist der bei uns an der uni auf jedem Rechner installiert 

Insofern sollte das evtl. schon funktionieren.


----------



## miked (29. Juni 2004)

Hier ist übrigens mal der Code:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN" >
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv='Content-Type' content='text/html; charset=windows-1252'>
<title>IAAEG - Institut f&uuml;r Arbeitsrecht und Arbeitsbeziehungen in der EG</title>

<link rel='stylesheet' type='text/css' href='form.css'>
</head>
		
<body>

<?php
include ('nav/nav.php');
?>

<a name='top'></a>
<table style='border: 0px; width: 100%; height: 100%;' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0'>
<!-- Banner -->
<tr>
  <td colspan='2' style='height: 120px; background-color: #0099CC; vertical-align: bottom; text-align: left; border: 0px; border-bottom: 1px; border-color: #666666; border-style: solid; border-collapse: collapse; background-image: url(images/iaaeg_logo.gif); background-repeat: no-repeat;'><div class='text_right' style='color: #E7E7E7;' vspace="16"><a class='menu' href='index.php?nav=home'>English</a>|<a class='menu' href='http://www.'>Sitemap</a>|<a class='menu' href='http://www.'>Impressum</a>|<a class='menu' href='http://www.'>Intern</a></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td style='width: 143px;'>
    <!-- Menu -->
    <table style='width: 143px; height: 100%; valign: top; border-right: 1px; border-color: #666666; border-style: solid; border-collapse: collapse;'>
		  <tr><td style='background: #E7E7E7; vertical-align: top;'><div id='MenuPos' style='position: absolute'></div></td></tr>
		</table>
	</td>
	<td style='width: 100%; vertical-align: top;'><br>
	<!-- Content -->
<?php
    $mydb = mysql_connect($host,$user,$pass);
    if (!$mydb) 
    	die ("Keine Verbindung zu MySQL");
    mysql_select_db($db,$mydb) or die ("Keine Verbindung zur Datenbank");
    
    $sql = "SELECT * FROM content WHERE contentid='$nav'";
  
    $zeilen = mysql_query($sql,$mydb);
    $zeile = mysql_fetch_array($zeilen);
    
    echo "<table style='width: 100%; border: 0px; vertical-align: top;'>";
    echo "<tr><td><div class='content'>$zeile[content]</div></td></tr>";
    echo "</table>";

    mysql_close($mydb);
?>
    <div style="text-align: center"><a href="#top">nach oben</a></div>
	</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>

</html>
```


----------



## Gumbo (29. Juni 2004)

Bevor ich eine Frage zur Kompatibilität gestellt hätte,  würde ich Dokument erst einmal auf syntaktische Richtigkeit überprüfen:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;The W3C Markup Validation Service: Validation Results
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;W3C CSS-Validierungsservice: Ergebnisse des CSS-Validators

Desweiteren würde ich auch ein Navigationsmenü für nicht Javascript-Nutzer implementieren.


----------



## miked (29. Juni 2004)

Ich nerve euch nochmal...

Als Anhang noch der Screenshot vom NS6.2


----------



## miked (29. Juni 2004)

Irgendwie war die Datei nicht dabei...


----------



## miked (29. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gumbo _
> *Bevor ich eine Frage zur Kompatibilität gestellt hätte,  würde ich Dokument erst einmal auf syntaktische Richtigkeit überprüfen:
> &nbsp;&rsaquo;&rsaquo;&nbsp;The W3C Markup Validation Service: Validation Results
> &nbsp;&rsaquo;&rsaquo;&nbsp;W3C CSS-Validierungsservice: Ergebnisse des CSS-Validators
> ...




Das Dokument ist geprüft und ok....
Wie du vielleicht oben gelesen hast.

Ich hatte lediglich kurz was geändert, deswegen war sie wegen des v-space nicht mehr ok...

Die css-Datei ist auch in Ordnung.


----------



## kirmandi (29. Juni 2004)

nutze firefox 0.91 und seite sieht gut aus...
mit IE (6) habe ich auch keinerlei Probleme...


----------

